# Do underbites get bigger as the dog matures?



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

My 8 week old pup has a underbite but im not sure if it will get worse as he matures?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have heard of some that have gotten worse and I have also heard of some that get better. My pup had a horrible overbite and over the last few months it has gotten better...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen dogs with overbites improve and even become perfect. However, it is less likely an underbite will from what I've seen due to the way the jaw grows and develops. It certainly is possible though as I've heard a few on another forum say theirs improved, but I have not personally seen that occur. 
Consequently I have seen underbites get worse, but that doesn't mean your pup's will...

Bites can certainly change as a pup grows.
What is the side bite like? How do the canines line up?
Have you spoken to the breeder about it?
Different lines grow and develop at different rates including jaw structure.

Best of Luck with the pup.


----------

